# When should baby regain birth weight?



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

Dd is 15 days old and had jaundice for the first week, and my milk took a long time to come in. She was 8lbs 9oz at birth, then her weight dropped to 7lbs 15oz at 4 days. Now she's at 8lbs 8oz (so she's gained about 9oz in 11 days). She has lots of wet and poopy diapers, and she's nursing a fair amount, but I'm second-guessing myself and my milk production. She's still pretty sleepy, and her latch is a little sloppy, and it's hard to get her to eat sometimes. Should I be trying harder to get her to gain? Should I be calling an lc?


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicaG* 
Dd is 15 days old and had jaundice for the first week, and my milk took a long time to come in. She was 8lbs 9oz at birth, then her weight dropped to 7lbs 15oz at 4 days. Now she's at 8lbs 8oz (so *she's gained about 9oz in 11 days*). *She has lots of wet and poopy diapers*, and she's nursing a fair amount, but I'm second-guessing myself and my milk production. She's still pretty sleepy, and her latch is a little sloppy, and it's hard to get her to eat sometimes. Should I be trying harder to get her to gain? Should I be calling an lc?

The parts I bolded make me think you're on the right track. Kellymom says the average BF baby gains about 6oz a week. If it's coming out one end, it's going in the other.

Also if you had an iv during labor the extra fluids can artificially inflate the baby's birth weight.

Contacting your local LLL leader or on LC may be worth it to ease your mind.








Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## brietta (Jun 23, 2008)

They say most babies regain birth weight in about 2 weeks. My first three babies regained their birth weight in about 4 days.







My youngest took about 6 weeks, which was slower than is ideal.

The important thing is wet and poopy diapers. Some babies take a little longer to get the hang of things, but then take off. As long as she seems happy and has lots of wet diapers, I think you're OK. Though, in my opinion, it never hurts to call a LC or someone from LLL either!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
The parts I bolded make me think you're on the right track. Kellymom says the average BF baby gains about 6oz a week. If it's coming out one end, it's going in the other.

Also if you had an iv during labor the extra fluids can artificially inflate the baby's birth weight.

Contacting your local LLL leader or on LC may be worth it to ease your mind.








Congratulations on your new baby!









:

Two weeks in general, but if there's an IV in labor then birthweight is usually inflated.

sounds like you're on the right track.

-Angela


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

It took DS two weeks.
It took DD over three weeks.

Both were considered fine! Both were huge babies at birth (10lb 8oz and 11lb 4oz) and lost more than a pound initially. My DD gained far less than the kellymom charts said she should all along, but the dr wasn't concerned. Guides that say how long it takes to gain or how much to gain are just that - guides. It's important to look at the gain, but also to look at other things.


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kohlby* 
It took DS two weeks.
It took DD over three weeks.


same here


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

2-3 weeks is normal. So really it sounds like you're doing great.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

All three of my kids gained at different rates. I also had IV's with all three. All three were CS. My third was way past her birth weight at 9 days.







The other two took about two weeks.

Personally, what I would do is call an LC to meet during a nursing session. Weigh the baby, nurse on one side, weigh the baby again and then nurse on the other side, we baby again. That way the LC can see how much the baby is getting.

Oh and Congrats on the little one!







:


----------



## bscal (Feb 13, 2006)

My 3 kiddos gained at different rates as well. My first did not regain her birth weight for 3 weeks and the idiotic ped we used to see had me supplement her with formula... which of course did not help my milk production at all. By my 2nd child I had found LLL and done a LOT more reading. She actually was above birth weight at her 1 week appt. She was 7 lbs 3 oz at birth and 9 lbs 2 oz at her 1 month appt so she was a good gainer. My 3rd was a little slower than that and regained his birth weight at around 2 weeks. So it really depends a lot on the baby.

For your sanity though I'd talk to a LLL Leader or LC and do as a pp suggested... go and have baby weighed, nurse and weigh again. Seeing those numbers helps!

Beth


----------

